# Exercise videos



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2016)

I have several exercise videos and am trying to find motivation to start watching them.  Does anyone else use exercise dvds to exercise?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2016)

My newest exercise video, which is old now is Turbo Jam (punch, kick and jam), which I liked but haven't used it in quite awhile.  I have a step at home, and really enjoyed the older Step Reebok videos with Gin Miller, highly recommended.  Have super old buns and abs of steel, never really liked those.

I joined a gym a few years ago and was doing Zumba classes which I loved, but no longer go to a gym or any classes.  Even though I haven't dusted them off in years, I have to say when I was doing an exercise video several times a week, I did see the results on the scale big time.

  Always was a drag headed to the basement for my workout, but honestly, when it was over, I was elated, felt sooo good that I had my workout and seeing the result week by week kept me going.  

I say you just set a time aside when you're most likely in the mood and won't be disturbed, put on your sport bra and shorts, pop that video in and go for it!  Force yourself to do the full workout, have a bottle or glass of water handy.  Sweating gets the toxins out of your body, and exercise in general not only improves your body but your mind too.

Lately my only exercise is daily long walks and chasing after our new puppy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

I used VHS tapes way back just after I turned 40. I had an aerobics one and Buns of Steel.  

I used the Tai Bo tapes for a while and liked that.  But I've only used the gym since then and also my own dumbbells, etc at home. 

The only advice (which I tell myself):  Just Do It!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't get to the gym as often as I like, since I went back to work full time.   In addition to my regular workout, I would attend the Silver Sneakers class, which is geared to the needs of seniors.   Alot of fun, and a really good workout!   But, once a week leaves me wanting for more, so I am going to have my own Silver Sneaker workout when I can at home, watching one of many vids on Youtube:







silversneakers.com


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> My newest exercise video, which is old now is Turbo Jam (punch, kick and jam), which I liked but haven't used it in quite awhile.  I have a step at home, and really enjoyed the older Step Reebok videos with Gin Miller, highly recommended.  Have super old buns and abs of steel, never really liked those.
> 
> I joined a gym a few years ago and was doing Zumba classes which I loved, but no longer go to a gym or any classes.  Even though I haven't dusted them off in years, I have to say when I was doing an exercise video several times a week, I did see the results on the scale big time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!!  Once Spring hits I hope to also go for walks.  I still have a swollen ankle from breaking it and the doc says it will take 6 mos. to fully heal.  I was really surprised about that! I still will start walking anyways!



tnthomas said:


> I don't get to the gym as often as I like, since I went back to work full time.   In addition to my regular workout, I would attend the Silver Sneakers class, which is geared to the needs of seniors.   Alot of fun, and a really good workout!   But, once a week leaves me wanting for more, so I am going to have my own Silver Sneaker workout when I can at home, watching one of many vids on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that video and your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I used VHS tapes way back just after I turned 40. I had an aerobics one and Buns of Steel.
> 
> I used the Tai Bo tapes for a while and liked that.  But I've only used the gym since then and also my own dumbbells, etc at home.
> 
> The only advice (which I tell myself):  Just Do It!


I will try to do that!!!!  It's sort of hard right now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

RuthJD said:


> I will try to do that!!!!  It's sort of hard right now.



You can only do what you are able and always be careful when you have an injury.  You can make it worse.  You will also learn the difference between muscle soreness and actual injury.


----------



## oldman (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't use videos, but I do play music on my Ipod when running or working out. My favorite songs to run with:


----------



## oldman (Feb 14, 2016)

BTW, I just got back from my run this morning. My outside thermometer reads -5. I had to stop after about a mile and come back home. I couldn't breathe. That's the first time that it has ever ever happened.

This was my song this morning:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2016)

I've got a playlist on my ipod called Gym and I change it around every so often and add new songs.  I've got to have music with a beat to do cardio.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 14, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You can only do what you are able and always be careful when you have an injury.  You can make it worse.  You will also learn the difference between muscle soreness and actual injury.


I am being extra careful when I go outside not to fall again.  My doctor wanted me to keep wearing the air cast outside but he doesn't realize that the air cast is dangerous to wear in icy and slushy weather.  So I went outside in my Winter boots and did okay that way.  Doctor said I could go without the cast indoors so I figure my fractures may have healed.  But I did more damage to my tendons and it's taking awhile for them to heal  



oldman said:


> I don't use videos, but I do play music on my Ipod when running or working out. My favorite songs to run with:


Thank you!  I love to exercise to music!



oldman said:


> BTW, I just got back from my run this morning. My outside thermometer reads -5. I had to stop after about a mile and come back home. I couldn't breathe. That's the first time that it has ever ever happened.
> 
> This was my song this morning:


That has happened to me every once in awhile where I can't breathe, too.  Nice music!



Ameriscot said:


> I've got a playlist on my ipod called Gym and I change it around every so often and add new songs.  I've got to have music with a beat to do cardio.


 Sounds real good, I've always found music helps me to exercise.  I used to jog down at the lake a long time ago and I would wear headphones.  Well, I'm not in shape to jog at this point.  I've got a bad knee as well as the other problems.  I'm going to talk to my doctor about my knee and getting physical therapy for it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2016)

Swimming seems to be a favourite alternative for those with physical problems. What about using dumbbells? You won't need your knee.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd have to join a gym to lift weights.  I used to love to do that.  I may join the Y here, depends on how much it costs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2016)

RuthJD said:


> I'd have to join a gym to lift weights.  I used to love to do that.  I may join the Y here, depends on how much it costs.



I have a set of dumbbells at home. If you shop around and buy the entire set they aren't that expensive.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I have a set of dumbbells at home. If you shop around and buy the entire set they aren't that expensive.


 But I'd rather use the weight machines at the gym.  I would get motivated by seeing others working out there, too.  First I probably have to go through physical therapy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2016)

RuthJD said:


> But I'd rather use the weight machines at the gym.  I would get motivated by seeing others working out there, too.  First I probably have to go through physical therapy.



I also use the resistance machines at the gym and find it motivating to be with others.

My floor exercises and dumbbells I do at home.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I also use the resistance machines at the gym and find it motivating to be with others.
> 
> My floor exercises and dumbbells I do at home.


That's so good that you are motivated to exercise.  I really lack the motivation but when I look in the mirror I know I am going to have to take this weight off some how.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 16, 2016)

RuthJD said:


> That's so good that you are motivated to exercise.  I really lack the motivation but when I look in the mirror I know I am going to have to take this weight off some how.



You could do a list of the reasons you want to lose and get fit.  And find other motivation - like set a date for some event that you want to be fit for.   

I'm on a 3 month holiday and I go to a local gym 3 days a week while we are here.  Mainly it's so all the muscles I worked so hard to get don't turn into flab.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You could do a list of the reasons you want to lose and get fit.  And find other motivation - like set a date for some event that you want to be fit for.
> 
> I'm on a 3 month holiday and I go to a local gym 3 days a week while we are here.  Mainly it's so all the muscles I worked so hard to get don't turn into flab.


I never thought about making a list but that's a real good idea.  I will not be fit for probably a year after I start dieting and working out, yes, I am that much overweight.


----------

